
In a Twitter Age, Even Bad News Like Layoffs Is on the Company Blog - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/05/technology/start-ups/05blog.html?pagewanted=all
======
namnori
It is inevitable. When there is not enough work to go around, spider senses
start tingling and employees start seeking information; a lot of it. They look
to upper management (good luck there buddy boy!), and worse, their cubicle
neighbors.

From personal experience, I can tell you that the cynical tendencies of the
office will distort and magnify layoff gossip, spreading it like wildfire and
killing productivity. Managers, in general, must realize that workers are
uncomfortable with an absence of information. They will in most cases choose
the most convenient sources to fill in the void.

It has been once said that all information is good, even if it is bad. Those
few that survive the latest brutal round of job cuts will expect a certain
level of frankness from upper management to preserve motivation, as well as a
sense of job security. Therefore, I agree and say the best option is
transparency, but only on one condition. Cut once, cut deep, and prevent a
demoralizing series of job layoffs that will only keep the workers guessing
and the monster.com server busy.

I think the layoff blog is a great step; companies finally dishing the honesty
and respect its workers deserve.

